# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  CKD - 100W yaskawa AC servo test with TowerPro MAG 8 RC brushless ESC

## CKD

Buồn quá.. ngồi test thử phối ghép giữa 100W Yaskawa AC servo cùng với điều tốc (ESC - Electronic Speed Control) của RC xem thế nào.
- motor 3 phase, 100W - 200V Yaskawa AC servo
- Tower Pro MAG 8 ESC - 18A
- Servo tester
- Nguồn cấp 17V DC.

----------

Gamo, kametoco, solero, TigerHN

----------


## CKD



----------


## ppgas

Nhà không có ESC để thử con này  :Wink: 

 

Bỏ trong bao cùng với một vài món khác, cột sau xe chay về, nó ra nông nỗi này đấy (như đi trộm cho vậy  :Smile: )

----------


## Nam CNC

do tần số AC servo motor cao quá nên chỉ chạy tốc độ đó thôi hả chú em ?

----------


## solero

Tốc lên được bao nhiêu hả anh?

----------


## CKD

Nó không đủ áp để chạy đó mà

----------


## nhatson

> Tốc lên được bao nhiêu hả anh?


cụ cứ tính %, áp 200V 3000rpm > 20V ~ 300rpm

----------


## solero

Tăng Áp cho ESC có đơn giản không ạ? Em đang muốn cho AC servo quay để làm khoan.

----------


## nhatson

thay công suất + mạch lái công suất
làm nguồn rời nuôi MCU và mạch lái

----------


## solero

Quá tội. Câu vào IGBT được không cụ?

----------


## CKD

> thay công suất + mạch lái công suất
> làm nguồn rời nuôi MCU và mạch lái


Chưa đâu, mấy thằng này sensoless, nên nó có feedback emf, nên tăng áp thì phải mod lại mạch sensor thì mới ổn.
Mấy cái này giờ phổ dụng rồi, có schema, có firmware cả. Phần lớn dùng atmega8

----------


## CKD

> cụ cứ tính %, áp 200V 3000rpm > 20V ~ 300rpm


Lý thuyết là vậy. Với phương pháp điều khiển này.. có 1 khái niệm gọi là kV, hiểu nôm na là số vòng quay trên 1 volt. Ví dụ motor có thông số là 100kV thì với mạch điều khiển dùng điện áp là 12V thì tốc độ max có thể đạt được là 1200rpm. Tốc độ thực tế thì tùy vào tải, chất lượng motor bla bla.

Còn với trường hợp như trong clip thì tốc độ thấp hơn lý thuyết nhiều.. vì mức điện áp điều khiển quá nhỏ so với mức áp lý thuyết motor. Vì ma sát và các tổn hao trong trường hợp này.. chiếm tỷ lệ lớn hơn nhiều so với mức công suất mà ESC có thể cung cấp.. nên tốc độ đạt được rất nhỏ so với lý thuyết.

Qua clip có thể thấy rỏ lỗ ốc vit trên bulley.. có thể tính được số vòng quay phút dễ dàng.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo, nếu em nhớ ko làm thì vòng/volt là thông số phụ thuộc motor chứ ko phải phụ thuộc bộ dkhien ah
còn việc ko đạt được vòng/vol theo lí thuyết là do bộ điều khiển thường sẽ có hiệu suất 80 90% > điên áp ra thấp hơn điện áp cấp

b.r

----------


## CKD

> báo cáo, nếu em nhớ ko làm thì vòng/volt là thông số phụ thuộc motor chứ ko phải phụ thuộc bộ dkhien ah
> còn việc ko đạt được vòng/vol theo lí thuyết là do bộ điều khiển thường sẽ có hiệu suất 80 90% > điên áp ra thấp hơn điện áp cấp


Thông số KV là thông số của motor, tùy vào số cực stator/rotor, tùy theo cách đấu sao hay tam giác.. bla bla mà có công thức tính ra KV. Cái này hồi chơi RC thì có biết, cũng có mod lại mấy con motor cho nó chạy nhanh và khỏe hơn (đương nhiên hao điện hơn). Nhưng bỏ lâu giờ chẵng nhớ gì  :Big Grin: .

http://community.openrov.com/forum/t...or-calculation



> Brushless motors parametrization.
> Motor data:
> Kv= RPM per volt.
> Rm= motor resistance in Ohms.
> Io= No load current.
> From Hendershot and Miller:
> Kq= 30/(pi Kv):  Kq= Torque constant.(units = N m)
> 
> RPM and TORQUE at current I:
> ...

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

http://2bfly.com/knowledgebase/power...rs/outrunners/



> Outrunner-type motors are designed differently than the small electric motors you see in most devices. Outrunners have a split-barrel design that is comprised of a base (non-rotating) and a drum (rotating) that holds the internal permanent magnets and is fastened to the axle. The drum, axle, and internal magnets all form the Rotor. Inside the drum, and attached to the base, is the Stator and Coil Windings. The diagram below provides a cut-away end view and a side view of a typical Outrunner motor:
> Đính kèm 5731
> 
> Physical Dimensions
> Outrunners come in an extremely wide range of physical sizes. On the small end, you have 1.5g motors that are the diameter of a US nickel producing over 20g thrust!. At the large end, you have outrunners weighing over 5 1/2 lbs. capable of flying 45lb. or larger models via direct drive. Outrunners allow you to spin park flyer props at performance speeds and thrust but also deliver enough torque right at the shaft to direct drive larger, higher pitch props for 3D applications. Although not as electrically efficient as their inrunner counterparts, outrunners are extremely versatile, quiet, and powerful.
> 
> Kv
> The Kv rating on a brushless motor refers to the Revolutions Per Minute (RPM), Per Volt applied. So, a 100 Kv motor connected to a 1 volt battery would be turning 100 RPMs.
> 
> Outrunners historically carry lower Kv ratings than their inrunner counterparts, but I hesitate to make this an absolute statement. With the growing interest in Electric Ducted Fan (EDF) models, manufacturers have delivered some very high Kv outrunners to the market as well. Both inrunners and outrunners are available in models that exceed 100,000 RPM.

----------


## CKD

Hàng khủng từ RC ESC & Motor đây các bác.
Em là em ghiền cái này lắm lắm, nhưng nếu mà làm theo thì $ bỏ ra nhiều gấp mấy lần mua cái sờ pín của chị na. Nên cuối cùng em quyết định chơi với chị na cho nó nhanh & rẻ.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Tranh thủ lúc nhớ lại mấy cái BLDC.. quăng vào đây mấy cái clip luôn, không lại quên.

----------


## CKD



----------


## Gamo

Wtf !!!  :Wink: 

Bữa nào mây anh em làm thử 1 con cỡ vậy xem sao? Hôm trước lão Nam Sờ Pín có khoe là lão sẽ làm 1 con á :x

----------


## kametoco

lấy Servo test với ESC như của a CKD có làm quay step motor 2 phase được không ạ

----------

